
The Internet but not as we know it: life online in China, Cuba, India and Russia - helloworld
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/ng-interactive/2019/jan/11/the-internet-but-not-as-we-know-it-life-online-in-china-russia-cuba-and-india
======
helloworld
It's impressive how the writers and designers of this piece have worked
together to produce something that goes beyond what's possible in a static
medium like paper.

From what I understand of the history of the motion picture, the earliest
directors basically filmed stage plays. It wasn't until directors like
Griffith and Eisenstein edited movies in new ways -- creating a film grammar
that we take for granted today -- that the medium reached its full potential.

We're a couple of decades into the Web, but I think we haven't yet found our
Griffith and Eisenstein.

------
kim0
The world desperately needs censorship circumvention tools, that cannot
themselves be censored!

